# Nespresso capsules/Belfast



## Fubar (15 Nov 2009)

Does anybody know where to but Nespresso coffee capsules in Belfast? Does House of Fraser sell them?


----------



## Mommah (15 Nov 2009)

We (well dh) always orders them on the internet....very effective, arrive in the post.


----------



## gipimann (15 Nov 2009)

The only Irish outlets are in BTs in Dublin & Cork.   No outlet in Belfast - the UK outlets are London (3), Birmingham and Manchester.


----------



## maturin (16 Nov 2009)

Mommah,

could you please tell me where from your DH orders the capsules over the net? 

thanks,
M.


----------



## lou2 (16 Nov 2009)

You can order them from Nespresso.ie.

I find them every efficent also. Very fast delivery via fed ex.


----------



## maturin (17 Nov 2009)

Thanks, I'll give them a try. 

M.


----------

